# picatoste



## Warner7

Estoy buscando la traducción catalana de "picatoste" y no hay manera.
¿Alguien la sabe?
Gracias.


----------



## ampurdan

El diccionari diu "rosta", però jo sempre n'he dit "crostons". Et referies al pa fregit de la sopa, no?


----------



## Demurral

Al TERMCAT en diuen "crostó" també.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo el que he setit més (i vist en menús i cartes de restaurants) en els darrers anys ha estat la paraula francesa directament: "crouton".


----------



## Rintoul

Jo sempre uso "crostó" per anomenar els extrems en forma cònica d'una barra de pa.


----------



## Namarne

Rintoul said:


> Jo sempre uso "crostó" per anomenar els extrems en forma cònica d'una barra de pa.


Sí, jo també. 
I fins i tot, en un pa de pagès tallat a rodanxes, les dues llesques dels extrems, que tenen una part arrodonida. De fet un crostó d'aquests (_crost*r*ó_, a la Franja, o més ben dit a la Llitera) era el que es ficava, torrat i amb sal i oli, al plat de "sopes bullides", amb farigola, etc., que era el sopar quotidià d'abans a aquella zona.


----------



## mixina

Noho veig clar. El "crostó" es la primera llesca que es talla de la barra de pà.
El "picatoste" son dauets de pa fregit que se solen afegir a les cremes o sopes.
Ara com es diu ... ja no ho se.


----------



## mixina

Picatoste es diu rosta.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo en dic "crostó" de les dues coses. També "crostonet" pel de la sopa. "Rosta" és el que posa el diccionari, però no ho he sentit a dir mai.


----------



## Warner7

Bé, en qualsevol cas utilitzaré "rosta" tot i que "crostó" ho he sentit anomenar molt més.
Gràcies a tots.


----------



## Heiwajin

Veig que faig tard, 
Així i tot era per afegir-vos la opció que utilitzo jo: dir simplement "pa fregit".


----------



## xupxup

Al Penedès en diem rosta d'una llesca de pa rodó, ben grossa, torrada, potser fregada amb all, i xopada dins un plat d'oli cru. És un menjar típic de l'hivern, quan hi ha l'oli nou, i alguns pobles organitzen rostades populars per promocionar-lo. Trobo que no és ben bé un "picatoste", per mi crostó, o crostonet s'hi acosta més, no?


----------



## platonov

A casa també n'hem dit sempre _pa fregit_. Els _crostons_ són una altra cosa. I les _rostes_ ja ens han explicat que també. Estic amb en Heiwajin.


----------



## Namarne

_Daus de pa fregit_, aleshores?


----------



## platonov

Perfecte!!


----------

